# Adding factory power trim to a 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-stroke?



## JJHang20

New to the site, love the site, excellent info provided and great pictures.
I have seen power trim available for the 4-strokes but not 2-strokes?
With some research, unfortunately I do not believe factory power trim is an option for my engine, please let me know if I am wrong.

I just bought a Gheenoe 2004 Custom Classic (I know there are a lot of different opinions with Gheenoe's on this site....) with center console, raised front and rear decks, 6 gallon tank in front compartment, Minn Kota 55 trolling motor with battery in console, Bob's standard ultra light jack plate hydraulic 6 inch lift with a 2004 Mercury 25 HP 2 stoke.

I was wanting to add power trim and tilt mainly so I could lift the engine quickly and easily when in the shallows, but also to adjust on the fly.
Currently I can only raise the jack plate 1-2 inches while planing before ventilating badly with a beat up Aluminum 3 blade 13 pitch propeller.
The boat came with a PowerTech SRA SS 3 blade 13P which i believe will do better and will test and report on soon.
When going slow in the shallows with the jack plate raised completely (6") the engine is still below the keel restricting my draft.

The already installed jack plate has a 4" setback and I know the CMC PT-35 Tilt and Trim has a 5-1/2" setback as well which I imagine would be too much. I know Bob's has a Tilt & Jac combo unit but $1999.00 is not an option, and I am not handy enough to fabricate an amazing combo unit like HaMm3r did.

What would the consequence be if adding the CMC PT-35 Tilt and Trim that has a 5-1/2" setback on top of the already installed Bob's hydraulic jack plate?

What are the advantages of the jack plate verse the power tilt and trim and what are the advantages of the power tilt and trim verse the jack plate?







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]










































Upper Tampa Bay at 30MPH


----------



## Tommy1

Hard to find these days and not cheap.
Mercury factory accessory T&T for 2005 and earlier 2 stroke 25hp
850700A08. Used to end in A2, A4, A6 also I think. 
They work well and are very light, but the brackets to install are steel and rust over time.
Easy to install yourself.


----------



## Battfisher

JJHang20 said:


> New to the site, love the site, excellent info provided and great pictures.
> I have seen power trim available for the 4-strokes but not 2-strokes?
> With some research, unfortunately I do not believe factory power trim is an option for my engine, please let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> I just bought a Gheenoe 2004 Custom Classic (I know there are a lot of different opinions with Gheenoe's on this site....) with center console, raised front and rear decks, 6 gallon tank in front compartment, Minn Kota 55 trolling motor with battery in console, Bob's standard ultra light jack plate hydraulic 6 inch lift with a 2004 Mercury 25 HP 2 stoke.
> 
> I was wanting to add power trim and tilt mainly so I could lift the engine quickly and easily when in the shallows, but also to adjust on the fly.
> Currently I can only raise the jack plate 1-2 inches while planing before ventilating badly with a beat up Aluminum 3 blade 13 pitch propeller.
> The boat came with a PowerTech SRA SS 3 blade 13P which i believe will do better and will test and report on soon.
> When going slow in the shallows with the jack plate raised completely (6") the engine is still below the keel restricting my draft.
> 
> The already installed jack plate has a 4" setback and I know the CMC PT-35 Tilt and Trim has a 5-1/2" setback as well which I imagine would be too much. I know Bob's has a Tilt & Jac combo unit but $1999.00 is not an option, and I am not handy enough to fabricate an amazing combo unit like HaMm3r did.
> 
> What would the consequence be if adding the CMC PT-35 Tilt and Trim that has a 5-1/2" setback on top of the already installed Bob's hydraulic jack plate?
> 
> What are the advantages of the jack plate verse the power tilt and trim and what are the advantages of the power tilt and trim verse the jack plate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper Tampa Bay at 30MPH


Wow - must be a long shaft motor? Seems odd that you could run it full up and still be below the keel. What about an aluminum transom riser that you could bolt the existing jackplate to? I looked into having one made years ago for my highsider but ended up fabricating a fixed jackplate out of aluminum angle.


----------



## JJHang20

Thank you Tommy1, do you know if the motors setback would change when adding the Mercury 
Power Trim Kit? I know the aftermarket CMC unit adds 5 1/2". Also will the engine retain the kick up function, I seem to find the bottom to often?


----------



## JJHang20

Battfisher, I believe it is the standard length shaft motor, I will have to measure to see how much of the engines gear case is below the boat when jack plate is fully up.


----------



## devrep

I had that same trim/tilt kit on my 2001 Merc 25. Here is how it looks mounted.


----------



## JJHang20

devrep said:


> I had that same trim/tilt kit on my 2001 Merc 25. Here is how it looks mounted.


Thanks for the pic Devrep,
Did your engine still have the kick up feature if you hit something?
Did you add the kit yourself, and do you know if it added to the setback of the engine?


----------



## bw510

I have this motor and trim and it's amazing 
It's trims up very fast and the brackets on mine are stainless so no rust 

If you can find one I would recommend over a cmc any day


----------



## Tommy1

It's hydraulic so it doesn't really kick up. If it did you couldn't hit reverse without manually locking something, which defeats the purpose of power trim. 
It does not change the setback at all, but it does change the lowest trim setting. The bracket takes up a little space and you won't achieve the same full down trim settting as before. It's very small, but if you're boat porpoises already, it will get worse. 
It is much lighter, nicer looking, and performs better than a cmc plate.


----------



## JJHang20

Thank you bw510 & Tommy1, I have been searching for a factory trim and tilt and would love to find used if possible. If anyone know of one available, please let me know. New they are near $900 on average with one site listing as $650 which could be an old listing.


----------



## JJHang20

Does anyone have a recommendation of a mechanic in the Tampa Bay area to service and work on my 2004 Mercury 2-stroke?


----------



## Jim Lenfest

Battfisher said:


> Wow - must be a long shaft motor? Seems odd that you could run it full up and still be below the keel. What about an aluminum transom riser that you could bolt the existing jackplate to? I looked into having one made years ago for my highsider but ended up fabricating a fixed jackplate out of aluminum angle.


I have one of those old 25hp mercs. Seems as I recall they had a funky length. A long leg is suppose to be 20" from the top of the transom to the cavitation plate. As I recall, mine is like 22 or 23 inches. Had it been an extra long leg it would be 25" and a short leg, 15". All my other motors are that way, so I lifted the 25 off the transom to where my 50hp would mount. Ran fine straight line, but would get dead water in a corner. Moved her back when I got home. Mercury must have figured this out already. Guessing it was due to the smaller prop and lower speeds. A faster boat with a different style bottom, I would not hesitate to try it again. My test boat was a tri hull Starcraft Explorer, with a deep V center sponson. If I had a flat bottom boat or tunnel, I would definitely try it again.


----------



## Stevie

This thread is a year old, but speaks to me today. I'm trying to locate an original Mercury power tilt & trim kit for 2002 Mercury 2 stroke, part 850700A098, described in this thread. Would also consider buying an outboard equipped with this kit. Trying to avoid CMC T&T's due to set back, raising engine and stress on transom (98 Whipray). Would appreciate any info on how to get the original Mercury kit. If you have info, please PM me your mobile number to communicate by text.

Best,
Steve


----------



## JJHang20

Finally found a brand new factory trim and tilt for my Merc.
Found online at a dealership in Canada who had a single one sitting on the shelf for years. 
Have it mounted to a Bob's hydraulic flats jack plate


----------



## Guest

Awesome!


----------



## JJHang20

As you can see, I added 5 degree transom wedges the make up for the negative tuck I lost adding the trim and tilt. They work perfect together for my application.


----------



## HPXFLY

Well Im in the same boat as of yesterday looking for the trim kit as my bracket on mine has finally rusted through. Any one have a lead on where to find the kit for an 04 merc. Not doing a CMC bc I do not want the setback


----------



## HPXFLY

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/...nts/1994-up/power-trim-kit-850700a6-850700a08

well if anyone needs parts I found what i was looking for here


----------



## JJHang20

HPXFLY said:


> Well Im in the same boat as of yesterday looking for the trim kit as my bracket on mine has finally rusted through. Any one have a lead on where to find the kit for an 04 merc. Not doing a CMC bc I do not want the setback


Could you post a picture of your bracket that rusted through?


----------



## HPXFLY

I can once I get it off. I will say there isn’t much left of it


----------



## JJHang20

Sold


----------



## JJHang20

Stevie said:


> This thread is a year old, but speaks to me today. I'm trying to locate an original Mercury power tilt & trim kit for 2002 Mercury 2 stroke, part 850700A098, described in this thread. Would also consider buying an outboard equipped with this kit. Trying to avoid CMC T&T's due to set back, raising engine and stress on transom (98 Whipray). Would appreciate any info on how to get the original Mercury kit. If you have info, please PM me your mobile number to communicate by text.
> 
> Best,
> Steve


----------



## Fly Junkie

I have an unused.. never installed motor for the merc 25 2 stroke.. year 2003 if someone wants to purchase


----------



## Tobybbbb

Fly Junkie said:


> I have an unused.. never installed motor for the merc 25 2 stroke.. year 2003 if someone wants to purchase


hi, do you still have the motor? And is it the same one pictured in the 25hp conversion in this thread?
id be inte in buying if you still have it. Cheers


----------

